# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  هوش سیاه؟!

## amir-yeketaz

سلام به همه ...
تازگیا دیدین که یه فیلم تلویزیون پخش میکنه به نام هوش سیاه که کلا سن فیلم یه آدمه پشت کامپیوتر :لبخند گشاده!: 
امروز این فیلم رو میدیم که برایه چت و اینا بود ...
حالا سوال من اینه که به نظر شما این فیلم رو کامپیوتری ها و کلا فرهنگ سازی برای دنیای آی تی و کامپیوتر چه تاثیری داره؟؟؟ خوبه یا بد...
البته اگه این فیلم رو دیده باشین :لبخند گشاده!: 
نظر من اینه که این فیلم یه جورایی داره کامپیوترو ترسناک جلوه میده ولی از یه طرف دیگه اکثر بخش های پلیسی و اینا با کامپیوتر می چرخه که نشون میده که ...

----------


## 1485159

به نظر من یکمی ضعیف ساخته شده!
مثلا وقتی که اون پلیسه داشت با کامپیوتر کار میکرد(فقط با کیبورد) خیلی تابلو بود....

----------


## mf_007

تاثیرشو نمی دونم ولی از بس فیلم های تکراری ساختن این فیلم به نظر من جالب میاد و من نگاه می کنم

----------


## amir-yeketaz

> تاثیرشو نمی دونم ولی از بس فیلم های تکراری ساختن این فیلم به نظر من جالب میاد و من نگاه می کنم


آره خداییش 
فیلمش با فیلم های پلیسی که قبلا پخش میشد خیلی جالب تره و کلا مدرن تره 
البته فیلم ایرانی پلیسی هنوز رو دست "خواب و بیدار" نیومده... :چشمک:

----------


## 1485159

> البته فیلم ایرانی پلیسی هنوز رو دست "خواب و بیدار" نیومده


آره، یادمه شنبه ها خانوادگی مینشستیم........
خیلی جالب بود. :کف کرده!:

----------


## r00tkit

کجای این فیلم جالب هستش 

یارو امد گفت با زبان های سطح پایین کار کن مثل  java 

یا ان دختره برگشت گفت من ادم مقيد و مذهبی هستم و چت نمی کنم (من نمی دونم چه ربطی به هم داره )

یا از ان password  ها رو زیر 3 ثانیه گیر اوردن

----------


## Mahmood_M

آره ، من هم وقت کنم می بینم ، فیلم خوبیه ، به نظرم شروع خوبیه برای مدرن شدن فیلمهای پلیسی و ...
موضوعش هم جالبه ، به نظرم کامپیوتر رو بد نشون نمی ده ، ولی قصد داره کمی هشدار بده ! ، البته بعضی چیزها رو هم مثل چت داره کمی بد نشون میده ...
بعضی جاهاش هم خیلی تابلوعه ، یه چیزهایی رو هم غلط می گن ( در مورد کامپیوتر ! )
البته من تمام قسمتهاش رو ندیدم ... !

استارت این مدرنیزاسیون ! رو فخیم زاده با چند تا فیلمی که ساخت زد و داره کم کم کاربردی تر میشه ...

----------


## amir-yeketaz

> کجای این فیلم جالب هستش 
> 
> یارو امد گفت با زبان های سطح پایین کار کن مثل  java 
> 
> یا ان دختره برگشت گفت من ادم مقيد و مذهبی هستم و چت نمی کنم (من نمی دونم چه ربطی به هم داره )
> 
> یا از ان password  ها رو زیر 3 ثانیه گیر اوردن


 :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه: 
همه که مثه ماها حرفه ای نیستن البته به جز خودم :لبخند گشاده!: 
آره خداییش من توش موندم این پیدا کردن pass  و آیدی و عکسایه ارسال شده اینقدر راحته واقعا !!

----------


## amir-yeketaz

امیدورام که ساخت این فیلم ها کمک کنه که مردم یه خورده درک کنن که بابا همه چی با این جعبه(به قول بابام :لبخند گشاده!: ) می چرخه ...

----------


## alireza_s_84

به نظر من اول کسی که میخواد فیلم بسازه باید بره یه کم تحقیق کنه آخه من نمیدونم چه جوری یک کامپوتری که بهترین آنتی ویروس دنیا روش نصب شده(احتمالا کاسپر اسکای بوده ولی به دلیل مساول امنیتی لو ندادن) بعد کسی که با زبان سطح پایینی مثل ++C کار میکنه با یه دونه کول دیسک Transcend ویروسی رو بدون اتوران (شایدم یک روش دیگه که من خبر ندارم) بدون اینکه کاربر متوجه بشه بفرسته رو کامپیوترش(یاد Sub7 بخیر)
حالا همه اینا هیچی خیلی ضایع بود وقتی طرف به کامپیوتر بچه پلیسه وصل شد بچه با دایل آپ کانکت شد بعد طرف چنان عکس ها رو سریع لود کرد و چنان با سرعت این ور و اونور کرد کرد یه لحظه فکر کردم قیمت جدید اشتراک های بالای 10 مگابیت ADSL اعلام شده!!!!
رویهمرفته چرت ترین و ضایعترین فیلمی که تو عمرم دیده بودم همین بود یه مدته یاد گرفتن روی چت و چت روم بحث کنن ولی براشون راه حل بهتری دارم مثل همین سایت میتونید فیلتر کنید بره چرا اینهمه خرج میکنید.
آدم باید به چه هزینه ای عمرش رو پای تلویزیون تلف بکنه بهتر نیست بشینیم کد بزنیم (مثلا یه کامپوننت جدید تولید کنیم بذاریم اینجا کلی هم تشکر میکنن خودتم کلی حال میکنی ستاره هاتم خوشکلتر میشن)

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

به نظر من برای شروع کار سریال خوبیه... همین انتقادهایی که می کنید باعث میشه اگر سریال دیگه ای در همین مایه ها قرار بود ایجاد بشه، این نکات در اون رعایت شده باشه :)

----------


## amir-yeketaz

> به نظر من اول کسی که میخواد فیلم بسازه باید بره یه کم تحقیق کنه آخه من نمیدونم چه جوری یک کامپوتری که بهترین آنتی ویروس دنیا روش نصب شده(احتمالا کاسپر اسکای بوده ولی به دلیل مساول امنیتی لو ندادن) بعد کسی که با زبان سطح پایینی مثل ++C کار میکنه با یه دونه کول دیسک Transcend ویروسی رو بدون اتوران (شایدم یک روش دیگه که من خبر ندارم) بدون اینکه کاربر متوجه بشه بفرسته رو کامپیوترش(یاد Sub7 بخیر)
> حالا همه اینا هیچی خیلی ضایع بود وقتی طرف به کامپیوتر بچه پلیسه وصل شد بچه با دایل آپ کانکت شد بعد طرف چنان عکس ها رو سریع لود کرد و چنان با سرعت این ور و اونور کرد کرد یه لحظه فکر کردم قیمت جدید اشتراک های بالای 10 مگابیت ADSL اعلام شده!!!!
> رویهمرفته چرت ترین و ضایعترین فیلمی که تو عمرم دیده بودم همین بود یه مدته یاد گرفتن روی چت و چت روم بحث کنن ولی براشون راه حل بهتری دارم مثل همین سایت میتونید فیلتر کنید بره چرا اینهمه خرج میکنید.
> آدم باید به چه هزینه ای عمرش رو پای تلویزیون تلف بکنه بهتر نیست بشینیم کد بزنیم (مثلا یه کامپوننت جدید تولید کنیم بذاریم اینجا کلی هم تشکر میکنن خودتم کلی حال میکنی ستاره هاتم خوشکلتر میشن)


حرف شما واقعا درسته...
ولی بعضی ها هستن که بیشتر کامپیوترو شبیه به اسباب بازی میبینن و این فیلم ها باعث میشه که بفهمن دور و ورشون چه خبره! نه ؟
اینو داشتم:



> حالا همه اینا هیچی خیلی ضایع بود وقتی طرف به کامپیوتر بچه پلیسه وصل شد بچه با دایل آپ کانکت شد بعد طرف چنان عکس ها رو سریع لود کرد و چنان با سرعت این ور و اونور کرد کرد یه لحظه فکر کردم قیمت جدید اشتراک های بالای 10 مگابیت ADSL اعلام شده!!!!


 :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:

----------


## mahdi68

ولی در کل کار خوبی شروع کردن مردم بیشتر با جرایم رایانه ای و ... آشنا میکنه و داره کامپیوتر و اینترنت به نسل قبل از ما معرفی میکنه به نظر من که خوبه

----------


## salehbagheri

يه خوبي ديگه هم كه داره اينه كه از بازيگران تكراري استفاده نميكنه!

مثل كليد اسرار!

----------


## Mahmood_M

> مثل كليد اسرار!


کلید اسرار که طنزه ... !!!  :لبخند گشاده!: 
همه چیز در عرض چند دقیقه حادث میشه ... ، البته نکات جالبی هم بعضا داره ...

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

خوبه :قلب: 

نفر اول: سلام بفرمایید؛
نفر دوم: آقا من یک نرم افزار نصب کردم، میگه Press Any Key To continue، هر چی میگردم
دکمه Any Key رو پیدا نمیکنم!
پس در نتیجه:



> داره کامپیوتر و اینترنت به نسل قبل از ما معرفی میکنه به نظر من که خوبه

----------


## amir-yeketaz

بالاخره باید از یه جایی شروع بشه 
باور کنید که خیلی هستن اونایی که این چیزایی که میگینو نمی فهمن و فقط اینو می فهمن که این کامپیوتر چه غولیه و همه کار باهاش میشه کرد...
حالا این اوله راهه این سبک فیلم سازیا تو ایرانه و من تا حالا اینجوری ندیده بودم 
به امید...

----------


## Chabok

> به نظر من برای شروع کار سریال خوبیه... همین انتقادهایی که می کنید باعث میشه اگر سریال دیگه ای در همین مایه ها قرار بود ایجاد بشه، این نکات در اون رعایت شده باشه :)


آقا بهروز . مگه کارگردان ها و اهالی سیما به این بخش سر میزنن؟  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

> آقا بهروز . مگه کارگردان ها و اهالی سیما به این بخش سر میزنن؟


گوگل سر میزنه :)

----------


## shirin_sh1024

خوشبختانه فکر کنم چند ماهی هست که تلویزیون نگاه نکردم.
ولی تا اونجایی که یادمه صدا و سیما فقط اصرار داره بگه چت نکنید بده ، زشته ، خطرناکه  :بامزه: بقیه داستان و قالبش دیگه بهونست که همین رو بگه حالا یا سریال یا مستند یا اخبار..
کلا بدجوری رفته تو نخ این یاهو مسنجر بیچاره! حالا چرا؟! الله اعلم!

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

> گوگل سر میزنه :)


اما این بخش برای کاربران مهمان، از جمله ربات های گوگل و سایر مخفی هست. نیست؟ :متفکر:

----------


## FastCode

بله مخفی هست.

----------


## ایمان اختیاری

این سریال رو من چند قسمتی نیگا کردم بعدش دیدم این قدر سوتی دارن می دن گفتم یه قسمت دیگه نیگا کنم مجبورم برم قرص اعصاب بخورم ... 
خوبه ولی کاش یکی هم به عنوان کارشناس کامپیوتر کنار دست کارگردان بود که حداقل بعضی از مسائل رو رعایت می کردن ... بابا خیلی دیگه طرف هکر بازی داره در می یاره ... کوئین میتینگ ( فکر کنم اسمش همین بود ) هم جلو اینا لنگ می اندازه  :قهقهه:  :گیج:

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.به نظر من فیلم جالبیه. سعی کردن از تمامی امکانات جدید استفاده کنند. و سعی میکنند نشون بدن که افراد حرفه ای هم هستن که بتونن با یک کول دیسک سیستم رو ببرن رو هوا( فکر کنم طرف یک روت کیت نوشته بود که ظاهرا انتی ویروسی اونو شناسایی نمیکرد ولی جالبیش اینه که تو اداره پلیس یک فایروال نداشتند که نشون بده الان چه فایلی داره روی سیستم فعالیت میکنه) ولی برای شروع کار خیلی خوبه.

----------


## Alireza_Salehi

به نظر من سریال خوبی ، البته فقط برای شروع....

هر چند خیلی سوتی میدن و هر چند خیلی مطالب بدیهی رو بیان میکنه ولی به نظرم همین هم خوبه ....

واسه مردم عادی که بالای 40 سال دارند خوبه در واقع واسه نسل قبل ....

واسه جوونای عاقل و فهمیده یه جورایی حرفی نداره.

----------


## Alireza_Salehi

> سلام.به نظر من فیلم جالبیه. سعی کردن از تمامی امکانات جدید استفاده کنند. و سعی میکنند نشون بدن که افراد حرفه ای هم هستن که بتونن با یک کول دیسک سیستم رو ببرن رو هوا( فکر کنم طرف یک روت کیت نوشته بود که ظاهرا انتی ویروسی اونو شناسایی نمیکرد ولی جالبیش اینه که تو اداره پلیس یک فایروال نداشتند که نشون بده الان چه فایلی داره روی سیستم فعالیت میکنه) ولی برای شروع کار خیلی خوبه.


فایروال و اینا ماله خارجه اینجا هنوز در مرحله آنتی ویروس روی PC فعالیت میکنن، سرور و فایروال و کنترل مرکزی و ... هنوز یه چند سالی مونه به این مملکت برسه...

----------


## mf_007

دوستان این فیلم فقط برای مهندسین کامپیوتر یا کسایی که یه چیزایی ازش سر در میارن ساخته نشده که وارد ریز جزئیات می شید و سوتی هاش رو میگیرید این فیلم برا کل جامعه هست حتی اونایی که از کامپیوتر سردر نمیارن و می خاد استفاده و سواستفادهایی که می شه از این وسیله کرد رو نشون بده

----------


## FastCode

یاد اون مستندی افتادم که میگفت فیلمهای "C || C" رو با Photoshop درست کردن.
یه سوتی دیگه هم بودکه IP رو میگفت ISP.

----------


## alireza_s_84

> این نوشته به وسیله Behrouz_Rad پاک و از دید کاربران مخفی شده است. دلیل: لطفاً بحث رو جنسیتی نکن :)


شرمنده  :خجالت:

----------


## amir-yeketaz

> دوستان این فیلم فقط برای مهندسین کامپیوتر یا کسایی که یه چیزایی ازش سر در میارن ساخته نشده که وارد ریز جزئیات می شید و سوتی هاش رو میگیرید این فیلم برا کل جامعه هست حتی اونایی که از کامپیوتر سردر نمیارن و می خاد استفاده و سواستفادهایی که می شه از این وسیله کرد رو نشون بده


موافقم ... :چشمک:

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

آقا یه سوال:

چرا اینها وقتی با کامپیوترهاشون کار می کنن اینقدر صدای جیلینگ جیلینگ میاد؟؟ طرف هنوز دستش به keyboard نخورده جیلینگ جیلینگ صدای سیگنال های دیجیتال میاد.

یا مثلا از بقل لپ تاپ رد میشه از کامپیوترش صدا میاد. اصلاً این صدا اسمش چیه؟؟؟

----------


## manvaputra

> عد کسی که با زبان سطح پایینی مثل ++C کار میکنه با یه دونه کول دیسک  Transcend ویروسی رو بدون اتوران (شایدم یک روش دیگه که من خبر ندارم) بدون  اینکه کاربر متوجه بشه بفرسته رو کامپیوترش(یاد Sub7 بخیر)


سلام دوست عزیز خوب این زیاد دور از ذهن و عجیب به نظر نمیاد.

ولی در در کل این فیلم برای اولین بار داره به موضوع جرایم رایانه ای و تاثیرات اون می پردازه ف ایده جالبه ولی کار از دیگاه فیلم شناسی ضعیفه به نطر من کلا که منشی صحنه فکر کنم خواب تشریف داشتن تو بعضی سکانس ها! اگه این موضوع رو یه تیم فیلمسازی قوی روش کار می کرد می تونست خیلی بهتر از اینا در بیاد.

----------


## HamedNet_ir

کار این فیلم از سوتی دادن هم گذشته!
راستی بچه ها , اگر کافی نت ISP هست , ما از داریم حتما از Gateway استفاده میکنیم , مگه نه؟  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## manvaputra

> یا ان دختره برگشت گفت من ادم مقيد و مذهبی هستم و چت نمی کنم (من نمی دونم  چه ربطی به هم داره )


بابا دختره گفت من آدم "اخلاقی " هستم نه مقید و مذهبی

----------


## Mahmood_M

> بابا دختره گفت من آدم "اخلاقی " هستم نه مقید و مذهبی


باز هم ربطی نداره !!

----------


## LORD AELX

این فیلم کلا بر اساس سوتی های جناب آقای نویسنده و کارگردان بنا شده!!!!  :گیج:   :قهقهه: 

همش هم خالی بندیه (مخصوصا اگه بخوایم تو ایران بررسی کنیم نه جای دیگه) !!!!   الآن اگه این پلیس وظیفه شناس و باهوش ما اینهمه توانایی در مقابله با جرایم رایانه ای و ... داره، پس من چرا الآن آزادم؟!!   :لبخند گشاده!:   من که تو دوسال اخیر دهن سازمان های دولتی رو صاف کردم چرا حتی نمیدونن کی هستم؟؟؟

بگذریم... :چشمک:

----------


## sahele_sheni

> این فیلم کلا بر اساس سوتی های جناب آقای نویسنده و کارگردان بنا شده!!!!  
> 
> همش هم خالی بندیه (مخصوصا اگه بخوایم تو ایران بررسی کنیم نه جای دیگه) !!!!   الآن اگه این پلیس وظیفه شناس و باهوش ما اینهمه توانایی در مقابله با جرایم رایانه ای و ... داره، پس من چرا الآن آزادم؟!!    من که تو دوسال اخیر دهن سازمان های دولتی رو صاف کردم چرا حتی نمیدونن کی هستم؟؟؟
> 
> بگذریم...


Lo0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0L

----------


## alireza_s_84

> سلام دوست عزیز خوب این زیاد دور از ذهن و عجیب به نظر نمیاد.
> 
> ولی در در کل این فیلم برای اولین بار داره به موضوع جرایم رایانه ای و تاثیرات اون می پردازه ف ایده جالبه ولی کار از دیگاه فیلم شناسی ضعیفه به نطر من کلا که منشی صحنه فکر کنم خواب تشریف داشتن تو بعضی سکانس ها! اگه این موضوع رو یه تیم فیلمسازی قوی روش کار می کرد می تونست خیلی بهتر از اینا در بیاد.


ببین دوست من خودمم میدونم دور از ذهن نیست اما نکته اینجاست اگر کسی یک روت کیت نوشته باشه که آنتی ویروس نشناسه قابل هضمه ولی برای اجرای روت کیت ها چه مواردی لازمه؟؟؟
یا اگر اتوران باشه که دیگه هیچی غیر از این دو راه راه دیگه ای وجود داره؟؟؟
هرچند مطمئنم اینا از روت کیت خبر نداشتن و گرنه اجازه نمیداد بچه کامپیوتر رو خاموش کنه چون یه روت کیت همه کاری میتونه بکنه!!!
حالا دور از انتظار هست یا نه؟؟؟

----------


## manvaputra

> باز هم ربطی نداره !!


محمود خان من کاری به ربطش ندارم ، هدف این بود که وقتی فیلمی می خواد نقد شه دیالوگ ها نباید دستکاری بشه . چرا برای اینکه مسیر ها از هم جدا میشه:
1- من آدم مذهبی هستم پس چت نمی کنم----> یعنی دین و مذهبم جلوی چت کردنم رو گرفته
2- من آدم اخلاقی هستم پس چت نمی کنم-----> یعنی من یه سری اصول اخلاقی برای خودم دارم که مبتنی بر دین هم می تونه نباشه و بر اساس اون چت نمی کنم.

در کل در این دیالوگ منظور خود چت نبود ، منظور دختر چت نکردن به یه پسر بود که می تونه جزیی از اصول اخلاقی خودش باشه که از نظر ما ربطی نداره ولی خوب برای اون ربط داره!

----------


## Mahmood_M

> محمود خان من کاری به ربطش ندارم ، هدف این بود که وقتی فیلمی می خواد نقد شه دیالوگ ها نباید دستکاری بشه . چرا برای اینکه مسیر ها از هم جدا میشه:
> 1- من آدم مذهبی هستم پس چت نمی کنم----> یعنی دین و مذهبم جلوی چت کردنم رو گرفته
> 2- من آدم اخلاقی هستم پس چت نمی کنم-----> یعنی من یه سری اصول اخلاقی برای خودم دارم که مبتنی بر دین هم می تونه نباشه و بر اساس اون چت نمی کنم.
> 
> در کل در این دیالوگ منظور خود چت نبود ، منظور دختر چت نکردن به یه پسر بود که می تونه جزیی از اصول اخلاقی خودش باشه که از نظر ما ربطی نداره ولی خوب برای اون ربط داره!


درسته ، ولی اینجوری برداشت نمیشه : " من یه سری اصول اخلاقی *برای خودم* دارم "
برداشتش میشه این : " من اخلاقی هستم پس چت نمی کم ، پس هرکی اخلاق داره نباید چت کنه ، پس چت کردن با اخلاق مغایرت داره " !!
این شناخت غلط نویسنده یا کارگردان رو می رسونه ...

به هر حال ، فیلم خوبیه ولی باگ زیاد داره ... !!

----------


## Felony

> به هر حال ، فیلم خوبیه ولی باگ زیاد داره ... !!


یعنی یکی اون وسط نیست به نویسنده بگه فیلمنامه رو تو بلوک Try ... Except بنویسه ؟  :متفکر:  واقعا که ... !

اصولا فیلم های ایرانی تو بلوک Try ... Finally هستن ، یعنی ماجرا دزد و پلیس تو بلوک قرار داره و اینکه پلیس دزد رو میگیره تو قسمت Finally یعنی هر چی پیش بیاد چه خطا ، چه باگ ، چه دزد بمیره ، چه پلیس بمیره و ... در آخر قسمت Finally اجرا میشه و پلیس دزد رو میگیره !

----------


## manvaputra

> به هر حال ، فیلم خوبیه ولی باگ زیاد داره ... !!


اینو کاملا موافقم 

من زیاد به این فیلم از لحاظ کامپیوتری گیر نمی دم خوب به هر حال اولین کار تو این زمینست ولی از نظر سینمایی کاش کارگردانش حداقل فیلم 24 رو میدید هاهاهاها

----------


## CYCLOPS

من یکی دو قسمتش رو بیشتر ندیدم
از نظر بحث های تخصصی کامپیوتر نباید زیاد توقع داشت چون جز اولین فیلم هایی هست که به این مقوله پرداخته ولی در کل خوبه
موضوعات خوب هست ولی پرداخت ها زیاد قوی نیست . . .

----------


## حسین خانی

با سلام   :لبخند: 

برای شروع بد نیست !!!

اگر دوستان این سریال رو تو حد اطلاعاتشون نمی بینند !!!

پیشنهاد می کنم سریال 24 رو حتما تماشا کنند .

موفق باشید ...

----------


## FastCode

> این نوشته به وسیله Behrouz_Rad پاک و از دید کاربران مخفی شده است. دلیل: فینگیلش ننویسید


منظوزش چی بود؟
ms.nazeri کیه؟
کارگردانه؟

----------


## FastCode

> با سلام  
> 
> برای شروع بد نیست !!!
> 
> اگر دوستان این سریال رو تو حد اطلاعاتشون نمی بینند !!!
> 
> پیشنهاد می کنم سریال 24 رو حتما تماشا کنند .
> 
> موفق باشید ...


با اجارتون اون هم سوتی زیاد زیاد داره.
یه بار دیدم چند تا rack بزرگ توی اون CTU بود.
10 20 قسمت بعد یه نفر اومد گفت من CPUم از همتون قویتره. :گیج:

----------


## amir-yeketaz

> با اجارتون اون هم سوتی زیاد زیاد داره.
> یه بار دیدم چند تا rack بزرگ توی اون CTU بود.
> 10 20 قسمت بعد یه نفر اومد گفت من CPUم از همتون قویتره.


بابا والا بلا گروه سازنده ی فیلم مخ کامپیوتر نیستن حالا چقدر گیر میدین... :خیلی عصبانی:  :چشمک:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mahdi68

تو این سریال با yahoo ID  آدرس طرف پیدا میکنن آیا همچین چیزی امکان پذیر هست ؟؟؟

----------


## Felony

> تو این سریال با yahoo ID آدرس طرف پیدا میکنن آیا همچین چیزی امکان پذیر هست ؟؟؟


با یاهو ID این کار رو نمیکنن بلکه با ID یاهو IP طرف رو پیدا میکنن و بعد ISP که اون IP رو ارائه میکنه رو پیدا میکنن و بعد ...

----------


## Saeed.Masoumi

> اینکار غیر ممکنه !


سلام
کاملا  ممکنه  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## alireza_s_84

> تو این سریال با yahoo ID  آدرس طرف پیدا میکنن آیا همچین چیزی امکان پذیر هست ؟؟؟


کاری موقع ارسال و دریافت فایل یاهو مستقیما دو تا کلاینت رو بهم وصل میکنه بعد میتونی راحت IP طرف رو گیر بیاری بعدشم که دیگه اصلا کاری نداره. 
ولی یه سوال: چرا هیچکس تو فیلمها از IP غیر معتبر استفاده نمیکنه؟؟؟

----------


## FastCode

> کاری موقع ارسال و دریافت فایل یاهو مستقیما دو تا کلاینت رو بهم وصل میکنه بعد میتونی راحت IP طرف رو گیر بیاری بعدشم که دیگه اصلا کاری نداره. 
> ولی یه سوال: چرا هیچکس تو فیلمها از IP غیر معتبر استفاده نمیکنه؟؟؟


یا مثلا" از ***؟

----------


## Armin060

ولمون کنیدا. چرت و پرت ساختن رفته دیگه.
ای کاش از این به بعد خواستن از این فیلم ها بسازند، حداقل یکی از ما رو بردارن ببرن تا یکم راهنماییشون کنیم ( یه نونی هم بهمون برسه )

----------


## Felony

> چرا هیچکس تو فیلمها از IP غیر معتبر استفاده نمیکنه؟؟؟


3
قبلا هم گفتم فیلم های ایرانی تو بلوک Try ... Finally هستن ، همیشه و در هر شرایطی پلیس باید دزد رو بگیره ! ، اگر از *** استفاده کنن ساختار این بلوک شکسته میشه !

----------


## moh_mov

> کجای این فیلم جالب هستش 
> 
> یارو امد گفت با زبان های سطح پایین کار کن مثل  java 
> 
> یا ان دختره برگشت گفت من ادم مقيد و مذهبی هستم و چت نمی کنم (من نمی دونم چه ربطی به هم داره )
> 
> یا از ان password  ها رو زیر 3 ثانیه گیر اوردن


واقعا تو 3 ثانیه پس هش شده رو پیدا کرد!! :قهقهه:  :متعجب:  :تشویق: 



> حالا همه اینا هیچی خیلی ضایع بود وقتی طرف به کامپیوتر بچه پلیسه وصل شد بچه با دایل آپ کانکت شد بعد طرف چنان عکس ها رو سریع لود کرد و چنان با سرعت این ور و اونور کرد کرد یه لحظه فکر کردم قیمت جدید اشتراک های بالای 10 مگابیت ADSL اعلام شده!!!!


مامان!!!!!!!!من نمی تونم یه متن از داشنگاه با ip از خومه بگیرم.....ماما!!!!1




> خوبه
> 
> نفر اول: سلام بفرمایید؛
> نفر دوم: آقا من یک نرم افزار نصب کردم، میگه Press Any Key To continue، هر چی میگردم
> دکمه Any Key رو پیدا نمیکنم!
> پس در نتیجه:


 :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## farshid.star

به نظر من ساخت اين برنامه ها يكم واقعي تر باشه بهتره.
ظرف 3 ثانيه كه رمز بدست نمياد

----------


## moh_mov

> به نظر من ساخت اين برنامه ها يكم واقعي تر باشه بهتره.
> ظرف 3 ثانيه كه رمز بدست نمياد


فکرکنم واقعیه....احتمالا طرف 1000 تا pc روپردازش موازی زده!

----------


## alireza_s_84

> 3
> قبلا هم گفتم فیلم های ایرانی تو بلوک Try ... Finally هستن ، همیشه و در هر شرایطی پلیس باید دزد رو بگیره ! ، اگر از *** استفاده کنن ساختار این بلوک شکسته میشه !


اره والا دیشب شبکه یک یه فیلم نشون میداد نمیدونم اسمش چیه یارو ماموره میگفت هیچوقت خلافکارا از دست پلیس در نمیرن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!
پس این همه خلافکار تو جامعه از کجا اومدن؟؟؟؟

----------


## sahele_sheni

خدا رو شکر من خیلی وقته tv نگاه نمیکنم ... نه اینوری نه اونوری..... مگه football باشه یا 90 

ولی این چیزایی که میگین بمب خندس .....

----------


## Dr.Bronx

با همه این تفاسیر
من یکی که خوشحالم ایران کم کم داره از فیلم های زمان شاه و عشق و عاشقی بیرون میاد
یکم داره فیلم هایی که ارزش دیدن داره میسازه
بهترین فیلمی که به جرأت می تونم بگم توی دهه که هیچ توی صده اخیر توی ایران ساخته شده داره پخش میشه
و اون هم "در چشم باد" هست . کسی اگر انتقادی به این فیلم داره بیاد جلو ...
این هوش سیاه هم از فیلم هایی هست که به این امر کمک می کنه که بتونیم از این موضوع فیلم های خسته کننده ایرانی ( عشق و عاشقی ) و غیره دور بشیم .

خواب و بیدار رو هم که شبا ساعت 1:20 میذاره روح آدم شاد میشه.

موفق باشید ./

----------


## Marjan_Bala

> اره والا دیشب شبکه یک یه فیلم نشون میداد نمیدونم اسمش چیه یارو ماموره میگفت هیچوقت خلافکارا از دست پلیس در نمیرن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!
> پس این همه خلافکار تو جامعه از کجا اومدن؟؟؟؟


اون فیلم نبود سریال بود اسمشم کلانتر بود،واقعا طنزه،وقتی شروع میشه من به اتفاق خانواده میشنیم پاش قاه قاه می خندیم،خیلی باحاله،دلیل اینکه ایران تو ساخت فیلم و سریال پیشرفت نمیکنه اینه که هر چرتی که میسازن ورمیدارن بهشون جایزه میدن و الکی گندشون میکنن در حالی که خودشونم میدونن چرت ساختن،اگه به جای جایزه تنبیه میکردنشون دیگه کسی جرات نمیکرد به اسم سریال پلیسی سریال طنز بسازه.ولی این سریال هوش سیاه درسته سوتی توش داره ولی به نظر من بهترین سریال پلیسیه که تا الان ساخته شده تو ایران،این برای شروع خیلی خوبه،بهتره به جای توجه به جزئیات به کلیات توجه بشه،اینجوری اون چند تا سوتی هم میشه به قول معروف زیر سیبیلی(!) رد کرد.

----------


## alireza_s_84

> اون فیلم نبود سریال بود اسمشم کلانتر بود،واقعا طنزه،وقتی شروع میشه من به اتفاق خانواده میشنیم پاش قاه قاه می خندیم،خیلی باحاله،دلیل اینکه ایران تو ساخت فیلم و سریال پیشرفت نمیکنه اینه که هر چرتی که میسازن ورمیدارن بهشون جایزه میدن و الکی گندشون میکنن در حالی که خودشونم میدونن چرت ساختن،اگه به جای جایزه تنبیه میکردنشون دیگه کسی جرات نمیکرد به اسم سریال پلیسی سریال طنز بسازه.
> ولی این سریال هوش سیاه درسته سوتی توش داره ولی به نظر من بهترین سریال پلیسیه که تا الان ساخته شده تو ایران،این برای شروع خیلی خوبه،بهتره به جای توجه به جزئیات به کلیات توجه بشه،اینجوری اون چند تا سوتی هم میشه به قول معروف زیر سیبیلی(!) رد کرد.


خوب من اصلا نگاه نمیکنم خانواده نگاه میکرد یه باره این جمله ش خورد به گوش من کلی خنده م گرفت :قهقهه:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## FastCode

> ولی این سریال هوش سیاه درسته سوتی توش داره ولی به نظر من بهترین سریال پلیسیه که تا الان ساخته شده تو ایران،این برای شروع خیلی خوبه،بهتره به جای توجه به جزئیات به کلیات توجه بشه،اینجوری اون چند تا سوتی هم میشه به قول معروف زیر سیبیلی(!) رد کرد.[/RIGHT]


من هم قبول دارم که خیلی پیشرفت کردن.ولی اینا از 0x80000000 رسیدن به 0x80000010
که واقعا" خیلی زیاده و از شعور ما برنامه نویس ها بیشتره.
چون ما تا حالا 100 تا Intel Xeon توی کامپیوترمون نداشتیم.تا یه پسورد رو 3 سوته بزنیم.
بعد ما تاحالا از UDP , IPSec, TCP, RUDP, RAWData ... برای شبکه و یا مسائل هک استفاده میکردیم.و تا حالا بلد نبودیم به زور یه Rootkit نصب بکنیم یه جایی که هیچی ازش نمیدونیم.
دیروز از اول کنکور X چند سال پیش(یه هکر به تمام معنا که افتخاراتش رو میشه کتاب کرد) پرسیدم چقدر کار میبره یه yahoo رو بزنی؟
گفت اگر وارد باشی و بتونی طرف رو خر کنی و یه چیزی براش بفرستی 3 روز.
بعد که فیلم رو براش تعریف کردم 1 ساعت میخندید.
گفتم فیلم رو ندیدی؟
گفت:من چرت و پرت نمینم.
پس نتیجه میگیریم این پلیسها از کره ماه اومدن تا به نیروی انتظامی خدمت کنن.

----------


## alireza_s_84

> پس نتیجه میگیریم این پلیسها از کره ماه اومدن تا به نیروی انتظامی خدمت کنن.


موافقم کشف بزرگی کردی  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## Dr.Bronx

> دیروز از اول کنکور X چند سال پیش(*یه هکر به تمام معنا که افتخاراتش رو میشه کتاب کرد*) پرسیدم چقدر کار میبره یه yahoo رو بزنی؟
> گفت اگر وارد باشی و بتونی طرف رو خر کنی و یه چیزی براش بفرستی 3 روز.


مطمئنی طرف هکر بوده ؟
شاید سرکاری بوده !
آخه اگر فایلی رو بتونی بفرستی در مجموع 1 دقیقه بعد داری اطلاعات هارد اون رو دانلود می کنی !
حرفی که زده خیلی بی پایه و اساس بوده ...

----------


## h.alizadeh

سلام،

منم این فیلم رو می بینم .ممم به نظر منم برای شروع خوبه ...
من از دستگاه های کامپیوتریشون خوشم مییاد، دستگاه های لمسی شون ....
و اون قسمت که از پزشک توی اینترنت برای در اوردن گلوله استفاده کرد کسی ادرس اون سایت رو میدونه؟ :لبخند: 


در مورد جرایم اینترنتی هم بدک نبود، آقا من درس گرفتم توی نت کسی رو نترسونم :قهقهه: 
تا حالاکلی آدم ترسونده بودم  :لبخند گشاده!:  حالا فهمیدم کاره بدیه  :بامزه: 

در مورد چت کردن هم آره توی تلویزیون خیلی بد نشون می ده، چقدر هم حرفای خنکی میزنند توی چت ایششش...

در مورد این قتل جلوی وب کم به نظرمن خیلی مضحک بود! ولی خب میشه بهرحال بعنوان یه مدل ترسوندن فقط برداشت کرد که به اصطلاح پلیس با این چیزام برخورد میکنه..

----------


## Negative_Se7en

> مطمئنی طرف هکر بوده ؟
> شاید سرکاری بوده !
> آخه اگر فایلی رو بتونی بفرستی در مجموع 1 دقیقه بعد داری اطلاعات هارد اون رو دانلود می کنی !
> حرفی که زده خیلی بی پایه و اساس بوده ...


فکر میکنم حرف درستی بوده.
چون که پسوردها توی هارد دیسک همینطوری ذخیره نمیشن که بخوای 2 سوت همشون رو جمع کنی بفرستی بره خودت.
یه احتمال هست که طرف گذینه ی remember password رو زده باشه و اون پسورد توی Cooki ها ذخیره شده باشه که بازم کد شده هست.
و اون trojan که فرستاده شده باید با log کردن keyboard پسورد ها رو بدست بیاره که 1 یا چند روز طول میکشه.
کلا بستگی داره به قدرت Trojan یا Spyware و  هم به قربانی هم و هم به شانس کسی که میخواد هک کنه.

----------


## sahele_sheni

دوستان اگه موافق باشید یه قسمت Filmography  بزنیم و فیلم ها و احتمالا سریالهای خوبی رو که دیدیم معرفی کنیم ....

----------


## alireza_s_84

> دوستان اگه موافق باشید یه قسمت Filmography  بزنیم و فیلم ها و احتمالا سریالهای خوبی رو که دیدیم معرفی کنیم ....


به نظر من هرکی فیلم نگاه میکنه یه خلاصه ازش بنویسه تا اوناییکه نگاه نمیکنن بخونن فقط باید خیلی از موارد رعایت بشه : حذف جزئیاتی مثل قدم زدن افراد در زیر بارون ، تخیلات بی سر و ته و اگر قراره از ابتدای ولی عصر تا انتهاشو برن فقط 2 قدمش رو نشون بده و از این چیزا.
فکر نکنم هر قسمتش بیشتر از 5 خط بشه :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## diareman

به نظر من هم حق با این دوستمون هست. به جای اینکه پای خیالات و آرزوهای این کارگردانا بشینید ، پاشین برن کد بزنید. وقتی فیلمی این همه دروغ و دونگ توشه ، ارزشه وقت گذاشتن رو داره؟ یک قسمتش رو دیدی بسه. دیگه پای این فیلما نشینید. یاد یه فیلم مزخرف دیگه به اسم هکر افتادم که اونم محصول ایران بود. وای خدا ، جوک سال شد بین بچه های نرم افزار !!!!

----------


## REZAsys

فیلم هوش سیاه در واقع اولین فیلمی است که چند ویژگی خاص وبدرد نخور :لبخند گشاده!:  داره . میگم بدرد نخور چون فقط قصدشون ساخت فیلم بود نه آموزشی نه هیجانی نه....................
فقط یه فیلمه................

----------


## عارف احراری

> آره خداییش 
> فیلمش با فیلم های پلیسی که قبلا پخش میشد خیلی جالب تره و کلا مدرن تره 
> البته فیلم ایرانی پلیسی هنوز رو دست "خواب و بیدار" نیومده...


آره هنوز هیچ کاری حتی در سطح کارهای آقای فخیم زاده نیست

----------


## h.alizadeh

بچه هایی که خواب و بیدار رو دیدند:

میگم توی فیلم خواب و بیدار من نفهمیدم اصغرکپک پدر ناتاشا رو کشته بود؟ چرا؟ چی شده با مونس ازدواج کرد؟


منم خواب و بیدار رو خیلی دوست دارم. :)

----------


## Open-Source

من تقریبا همه قسمت های فیلم رو دیدم.
بلانسبت دوستان ، اینا ملت رو دیگه از خر هم پایین تر فرض کردند.
توی این فیلم پر از *تناقض* و چیزهای خنده داره که هرکس یه کم از کامپیوتر سر رشته داشته باشه به راحتی میفهمه.
کارهایی میکنند توی سه سوت، که آدم دهنش باز میمونه.


هدف از ساخت این فیلم ، فقط جلو گیری از این موجی هستش که چند وقتی هست ملت رو گرفته (منظورم استفاده فوق سریع و بدون هیچ گونه برنامه ریزی از کامپیوتر ، اینترنت ، موبایل و...).
فقط با نشون دادن اینجور فیلم ها تب مردم رو برای استفاده از این تکنولوژی ها داغ تر میکنند.

برای صدا و سیما هم متاسفم که روز به روز پسرفت میکنند و فقط به فکر کمیت هستند نه کیفیت.

----------


## sara1368

فقط چند قسمت از این فیلم رو دیدم.به نظرم اگه ادامایی باشن که این کارارو بلد نباشن باعث میشه بیشتر یاد بگیرن و تو کارای خلاف ازش استفاده کنن..
فیلمای ایرانیم اگه دقت کرده باشید کلی کشش میده اخرشم یهو بی مقدمه فیلم تموم میشه... :گیج:

----------


## #Elahe#

> فیلم هوش سیاه در واقع اولین فیلمی است که چند ویژگی خاص وبدرد نخور داره . میگم بدرد نخور  چون فقط قصدشون ساخت فیلم بود نه آموزشی نه هیجانی نه....................
> فقط یه فیلمه................


اتفاقا خیلی هم آموزنده هست .
حالا شما ازش یه سوتی میگیرید نباید که اسمش رو بذارید یه فیلم معمولی !!
چون هدف چنین فیلمی انحراف ذهن نسل قبل از ماهاست .
پدرو مادرهایی که نمیدونند کامپیوتر چیه و نت واسه چیه با دیدن چنین فیلمهایی اولش سیم تلفن رو قطع میکنند تا بچه ش چت نکنه !

حالا که فیترلینگ با چنین سرعتی داره پیش میره چنین فیلمهایی هم به عنوان مکمل و توجیه کننده لازم هستش !! حالا مهم نیست که چقدر هزینش میشه
و یا مهم نیست که مانیتور دسکتاپ رو نشون میده و طرف هی داره پدر کیبرد رو درمیاره . و یا مهم نیست که یقه کافی نت چی رو میگیره که آی اس پی شما فلان و بهمان (بابا اون آی پیه مجید دلبندم ، آی اس پی یه چیز دیگس )
و یا مهم نیست که یه بچه مدرسه ای که هکر هم هست و دزدکی از لپ تاپ پدرش هم استفاده میکنه و یه فلش مموری رو میندازه روش و بدون اینکه رو سیستم آنتی نصب باشه و رو مموری کلیک کنه که تروجان و یا بک دور و  .. بیفته تو جون سیستم و . . .. همه اینا مهم نیست ! ( طرف هکره ولی هنوز نفهمیده مموری رو چجوری بازش میکنن)

----------


## vcldeveloper

> یقه کافی نت چی رو میگیره که آی اس پی شما فلان و بهمان (بابا اون آی پیه  مجید دلبندم ، آی اس پی یه چیز دیگس )


اتفاقا اون درست گفت، دوست عزیز. شما اشتباه برداشت کردید...
یک ISP محدوده ایی از  آدرس های IP را به خودش اختصاص میده، و معمولا وقتی تخلفی با یک IP رخ میده، اولین جایی که پلیس بهش مراجعه میکنه، ISPایی هست که اون IP به نامش ثبت شده.

----------


## FastCode

> اتفاقا اون درست گفت، دوست عزیز. شما اشتباه برداشت کردید...
> یک ISP محدوده ایی از  آدرس های IP را به خودش اختصاص میده، و معمولا وقتی تخلفی با یک IP رخ میده، اولین جایی که پلیس بهش مراجعه میکنه، ISPایی هست که اون IP به نامش ثبت شده.


این اولین باری هست که مطمئنم که شما اشتباه کردی.
تا اونجایی که به خاطر دارم توی فیلم این دیالوگ وجود داشت:
"اون ISP به اسم یه کافینت ثبت شده."

----------


## vcldeveloper

> این اولین باری هست که مطمئنم که شما اشتباه کردی.
> تا اونجایی که به خاطر دارم توی فیلم این دیالوگ وجود داشت:
> "اون ISP به اسم یه کافینت ثبت شده."


من اون فیلم رو جز چند قسمت به صورت محدود، ندیدم. اما اینکه یک ISP خودش کافی نت داشته باشه، یا یک کافی نت خودش یک ISP ثبت کنه، چیز عجیبی نیست. بخصوص در سال های گذشته که هر ISP میتونست برای خودش دیش دریافت از ماهواره داشته باشه، و الزامی به دریافت از مخابرات نبود، خیلی راحت یک صاحب کافی نت می تونست با درخواست ثبت ISP، برای خودش دیش نصب کنه، و در کافی نت خودش از همان استفاده کنه.

----------


## FastCode

> زیاد سخت نگیرید به مرور زمان کیفیت ساخت سریال های این چنینی بهتر میشه . همین که از Apple استفاده میکنن خودش کلی هیجان میده به فیلم


استفاده نکردن از IE خودش یه موهبته. :گیج:

----------


## taghvajou

ولی قشنگه! خوش بین باشین و با ذوق!

----------


## Amir Oveisi

مگه تلویزیون هم داریم این وره آب؟  :قهقهه: 




> پس این همه خلافکار تو جامعه از کجا اومدن؟؟؟؟


احتمال 93% از لپ لپ  :قهقهه:

----------


## #Elahe#

> اتفاقا اون درست گفت، دوست عزیز. شما اشتباه برداشت کردید...
>  یک ISP محدوده ایی از  آدرس های IP را به خودش اختصاص میده، و معمولا وقتی  تخلفی با یک IP رخ میده، اولین جایی که پلیس بهش مراجعه میکنه، ISPایی هست  که اون IP به نامش ثبت شده.


آقا کشاورز من دقیقا میدونم IP یعنی چی و ISP یعنی چی !!!!
فقط دیالگو دقیقش یادم نیست . و تو این فیلم از این دو واژه دقیقا و به طور  کامل اشتباه استفاده میکردند !



> من اون فیلم رو جز چند قسمت به صورت محدود، ندیدم. اما اینکه یک ISP خودش  کافی نت داشته باشه، یا یک کافی نت خودش یک ISP ثبت کنه، چیز عجیبی نیست.  بخصوص در سال های گذشته که هر ISP میتونست برای خودش دیش دریافت از ماهواره  داشته باشه، و الزامی به دریافت از مخابرات نبود، خیلی راحت یک صاحب کافی  نت می تونست با درخواست ثبت ISP، برای خودش دیش نصب کنه، و در کافی نت خودش  از همان استفاده کنه.


فرمایش شما کاملا متین !
ولی بحث ما سر احتمالات نیست
بحث بر سر سوتیهای فیلم هست

چیزائی که شما فرمودین 100% به فکر نه کارگردان و نه به فکر تهیه کننده و نه به فکر هیچ کدوم از عوامل فیلم نرسیده !!!

----------


## #Elahe#

نمیدونم چرا تو این فیلم اصرار هست که از تجهیزات و معلوماتی استفاده شه که شاید فقط تو 2% جامعه و یا کمتر از اون استفاده بشه !

----------


## #Elahe#

> مگه تلویزیون هم داریم این وره آب؟


هدف کاملا تبلیغاتیه !
پس کیفیتش مهم نیست
کمیت باشه کافیه . که فردا بیان آمار بدن که 80 درصد بیننده داشته این فیلم
تنها چیزی که مورد توجه نیست شعور مردم هست و تمام

----------


## #Elahe#

طرف به فایروال مییگه گارد آتشین :دی

----------


## mf_007

به چه چیزهایی گیر می دینا
کلیت فیلم رو در نظر بگیرین من که از سریالهای ایرانی خوشم نمیاد این رو نگاه می کنم و جالب هست برام

----------


## battak

> هدف از ساخت این فیلم ، فقط جلو گیری از این موجی هستش که چند وقتی هست ملت رو گرفته (منظورم استفاده فوق سریع و بدون هیچ گونه برنامه ریزی از کامپیوتر ، اینترنت ، موبایل و...).
> فقط با نشون دادن اینجور فیلم ها تب مردم رو برای استفاده از این تکنولوژی ها داغ تر میکنند..


تب ملت؟؟ مامانم اینجور چیزارو میبینه، میگه دخترم، قربونت برم کمتر با این کامپیوتر ور برو، آخرش هکر میشی، میان تو رو هم میگیرن!!! :لبخند گشاده!:  (قربونش برم نمیدونه من تازه یاد گرفتم راست کلیک کدوم وریه"همون وسطی رو میگم") :بامزه: 
بابا بیخیال شین، چرا اگه میخوان مردم رو آگاه کنن، بعضی از کارای خوبی که میشه با همین چت کوچولو هم کرد، نمیگن!! ( قابل توجه بعضیا!!) فقط حالات منفی رو نشون میدن؟؟
ولی درکل باید روی فیلماشون بیشتر کار کنن..

----------


## #Elahe#

> به چه چیزهایی گیر می دینا
> کلیت فیلم رو در نظر بگیرین من که از سریالهای ایرانی خوشم نمیاد این رو نگاه می کنم و جالب هست برام


کلیت از جزئیات ساخته میشه .
همش سعی میکنن از کلمات ترجمه شده استفاده کنند و یا از امکاناتی که عمرا بشه تو بازار کامپیوتر پیداشون کرد !!

حالا یکی که از کامپیوتر چیزی سر در بیاره همه توجهش به این مسائل جلب میشه نه به کلیت فیلم !!!!
اون هم چه کلیتی !! واسه یه قاتل و آدم به اون خطرناکی یه نفر نگهبان میذارن  :لبخند گشاده!:  :بامزه:

----------


## mahdi68

خب سریال که یک قسمتش موند , ولی من نفهمیدم اون دیش که عین ماهواره بالای ماشین بود که دوربینم بهش وصل بود در کل کارش چی بود ؟؟؟ اگه دوربین بود دیگه چرا شکل یه چیزی شبیه دیش هم وصل بود بهش ؟؟؟

----------


## mahdi68

...  ولی این ماجرا ادامه دارد

----------


## amir-yeketaz

> ... ولی این ماجرا ادامه دارد


خدا بخیر بگذرونه ...  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Apache66

> ...  ولی این ماجرا ادامه دارد


اگه منظورشون اینه که این سریال ادامه داره

من میگم میره زندان باز از توی زندان یه نقشهای میکشه و فرار میکنه و یه داستان دیگه :متفکر:

----------


## Monthly

با سلام خدمت بچه های این سایت.

به نظر من هم موضوع این فیلم خیلی جالب بود و هم به خونواده ها در رابطه با بعضی مسائل و مشکلاتی که در دنیای امروز باهاشون دست به گریبانند اطلاعات خوبی داد.

----------


## Marjan_Bala

اونجا که تو فولکسه داشتن بمبو خنثی میکردن آدمو یاد فیلم اره مینداخت!
ولی خیلی مسخره تمومش کردن،اصلا فکر نمیکردم انقد راحت بگیرنش.
اونجا رفته بود لب  تاپ بخره فروشنده بهش گفت LCDش LCD نیست LEDیه،خیلی ضایع بود؛خب مرده حسابی بگو LCD نداره LED داره!

----------


## battak

این سریالو چند شنبه ها پخش میکنن؟؟ :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mf_007

راحت دستگیر شد ولی هدفش قبل فرار این بود که برتریش رو نسبت به پلیسه نشون بده براهمین وایستاد تا روبه رو بشه باهاش
بدی فیلمای ایرانی اینه که همیشه آدم بده هرچقدر باهوش باید دستگیر بشه یا در آخر بمیره

در کل خوب بود

----------


## Open-Source

چقدر مسخره تموم شد.
این فیلم نه فیلمنلمه داشت نه کارگردان.
به جز آقای یاری، بازیگر خوبی هم نداشت.

----------


## mahdi68

> چقدر مسخره تموم شد.
> این فیلم نه فیلمنلمه داشت نه کارگردان.
> به جز آقای یاری، بازیگر خوبی هم نداشت. 		
>  		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________


به جاش کلی لپ تاپ apple داشتن

----------


## amir-yeketaz

بابا چیه ساختن !!!!!!
مامانمون که یه جورایی شبیه همسر این سرگردهس میگه که هر چی هست از تو این موبایل و کامپیوتر در میاد ... حالا دیگه فکر میکنه الانه که این یارو بهم حمله کنه  :لبخند گشاده!: :

----------


## ایمان اختیاری

آقا حیف نیست سریالی مثه فرنج رو ول کنی نشستین این رو نیگا کردین .. این که هیچی بهمون اضافه نکرد که این همه دارین راجع به اش حرف می زنین ...متاسفانه کارگردانها و فیلمنامه نویسهای ما نمی دونن که یه سریال از لحاظ تکنیکی و فنی چه مشخصاتی باید داشته باشه و چقدر اشتباه در پارامترهایی از این قبیل برای بیننده های باهوش ایرانی زجر آوره ... یه کم توی تالارهایی که در مورد سریالهای خارجی بحث می کنن بچرخین می بینین از کارگردانهای به نام و مطرح دنیا هم سوتی گرفتن اونوقت این همه بوجه و هزینه صرف می شه و این سریالهایی ساخته می شه که نه تنها بار مثبت نداره بلکه اثرات سوء اون لااقل برای ماها مشخصه که فردا پس فردا هممون رو هکر می دونن و باقی داستان ...
من خیلی وقته که منتظرم کسی مثه آقای فخیم زاده پیدا بشه که بتونه یه سریال اکشن با کمترین سوتی رو بسازه

----------


## saied_hacker

> اگه منظورشون اینه که این سریال ادامه داره
> 
> من میگم میره زندان باز از توی زندان یه نقشهای میکشه و فرار میکنه و یه داستان دیگه



پس بگو اینا احتمالا قصد ساختن فرار از زندان ایرانی رو داشتن گفتن چی کار کنیم اول اینو ساختن حالا داداشش از یه جایی پیدا می شه تا کمکش کنه فرار کنن... :قهقهه: 

احتمالا قسمت بعدی اسمش میشه "فرار از اوین"

----------


## حسین فلاحی

> اونجا که تو فولکسه داشتن بمبو خنثی میکردن آدمو یاد فیلم اره مینداخت!
> ولی خیلی مسخره تمومش کردن،اصلا فکر نمیکردم انقد راحت بگیرنش.
> اونجا رفته بود لب تاپ بخره فروشنده بهش گفت LCDش LCD نیست LEDیه،خیلی ضایع بود؛خب مرده حسابی بگو LCD نداره LED داره!


واقعا گل گفتی. اون جملش خیلی بد بود. یعنی چی LCDش LCD نیست LEDه؟!!!
بد تر از اون تموم شدن فیلم بود. کسی که اون قدر فکر آینده رو می کنه و حتی برای همچین مواقعی یه ماشین از قبل توی اون پارکینگ مجهز کرده چطور می شه تا لحظه آخر وای می ایسته که با طناب از ساختمون بره پایین؟ فکر اون پایین رو نمی کرد که یه عالم پلیس ممکنه ریخته باشه؟ یا جدای از اون خالی کردن تفنگ دیگه چه معنی داشت؟ انتظار داشت جناب پلیسه هم تفنگش رو خالی کنه و خیلی راحت بذاره بره؟ 
متاسفانه بر خلاف کل فیلم این قسمت آخر رو خیلی بد ساختند. اگه قسمت قبل تموم می شد خیلی بهتر بود.

----------


## amir-yeketaz

> واقعا گل گفتی. اون جملش خیلی بد بود. یعنی چی LCDش LCD نیست LEDه؟!!!
> بد تر از اون تموم شدن فیلم بود. کسی که اون قدر فکر آینده رو می کنه و حتی برای همچین مواقعی یه ماشین از قبل توی اون پارکینگ مجهز کرده چطور می شه تا لحظه آخر وای می ایسته که با طناب از ساختمون بره پایین؟ فکر اون پایین رو نمی کرد که یه عالم پلیس ممکنه ریخته باشه؟ یا جدای از اون خالی کردن تفنگ دیگه چه معنی داشت؟ انتظار داشت جناب پلیسه هم تفنگش رو خالی کنه و خیلی راحت بذاره بره؟ 
> متاسفانه بر خلاف کل فیلم این قسمت آخر رو خیلی بد ساختند. اگه قسمت قبل تموم می شد خیلی بهتر بود.


کاملا موافقم ... فکر میکنم یه جوری میخواستن زود فیلمو تموم کنن !!!
ولی بازم این فیلم از لحاظ اکشن و تصویر برداری و بدل کاری مثه فیلم های فخیم زاده نبود ...
به نظرم این فیلم جدید بودنش باعث شد که highlight بشه ...

----------


## ho.yasreby

به نظر من شروع خوبی بود هر چند ایراداتی داشت 
در ضمن تقلید از فیلم های خارجی هم که گفتید هیچ ایرادی نداره فقط اگر یه ایده جدید هم همراهش باشه 

فقط من نفهمیدم اون پیامی که سهیل به باباش داد به چه دردی خورد ؟

----------


## حسین فلاحی

> فقط من نفهمیدم اون پیامی که سهیل به باباش داد به چه دردی خورد ؟


خالی نبودن عریضه !

در کل من معتقدم این قسمت آخر رو خیلی تغییرات داده بودند و اون چیزی نبود که از اول نوشته شده بود. البته فقط حدس می زنم. چون اشکالات زیادی داشت و انگار سریع و عجولانه روش تغییرات داده بودن. به همین خاطر به هم ریخته بود.

----------


## mehran5

باید بگم این فیلم فقط زاییده تخیل  بی ارزش و یه کم کپی از فیلمهای دیگه بود.
فیلم نامه غیر از آخرشاش خوب بود ولی متاسفانه به اندازه یه اپیسیلون از کارشناس های آیتی و کامپیوتر استفاده نکرده بودند؟!

----------


## eshpilen

اینطور فیلمها یخورده منو مشکوک میکنه.
بخاطر اینکه طوری ارتباط حوزهء رایانه و اینترنت و تبهکاری و جاسوسی و تهدید بر علیه امنیت ملی رو برجسته نشون میده که آدم فکر میکنه اینا زمینه سازی برای ایجاد محدودیت و نظارتهای شدید در آینده هست. مثل همینکه هرکس یه سایت میزنه باید فتوکپی کارت ملی ببره و ثبت نام کنه و غیره. و وضع قوانین جرائم رایانه ای که بتونن با اونها عملا هر فعالیتی رو که مذاق خودشون خوش نمیاد براحتی و سرعت شدیدا سرکوب کنن.
البته درواقعیتش سوء استفاده و هرج و مرج در اینترنت و رایانه وجود داره و ایجاد قانون براش چیز بدی نیست.
اما قضیه پیچیده تر از این حرفهاست. یکسری از مزایای اینترنت جهانی آزاد و پوشیدگی هویت و حیطهء شخصی و غیره که خیلی مهم و مفید هستن چی میشن این وسط؟ و آیا حکومتها از این قدرت و مشروعیت سازی سوء استفاده نخواهند کرد تا آزادیهای مشروع رو هم وقتی به ضرر خودشونه سلب کنن؟ یعنی برای توجیه سانسور، سرکوب افشاگری و غیره.
میدونید بقول یه نفر، اگر اومدن گفتن بخاطر محافظت شما از تروریسم میخوایم آزادی شما رو ازتون بگیریم، نباید اینو قبول کرد. من ترجیح میدم در تروریسم کشته بشم تا اینکه آزادیم گرفته بشه.
به واقعیت هایی درسته وجود داره. مثلا 11 سپتامبر واقعیت داشت (اگر قبول کنیم که خودش بر اثر توطئه یا بزرگنمایی و انفعال عمدی حکومت آمریکا نبوده). اما بقول طرف در همون ماه در تصادفات رانندگی عدهء بیشتری کشته شدن. حالا میان و همین حوادث کم رخداد و کم تلفاتی رو، که در عین حال وحشتناک بنظر میرسن، دستمایهء ایجاد خیلی محدودیت ها و بدست آوردن قدرتهای بیشتر و جاسوسی و نظارت شدید حکومتی و شدت عمل و غیره قرار میدن.
زندگی بدون آزادی و آگاهی چه ارزشی داره؟
میتونن شما رو بندازن توی زندان یا همه جا با وسایل ردگیری الکترونیک و دوربین های ویدئویی شما رو 24 ساعته مد نظر داشته باشن تا نه خطری برای کسی داشته باشید و نه خطری متوجه شما باشه؛ اما آیا شما این رو درست میدونید؟ حالا اگه اون افراد صاحب قدرت و نظارت از این امکانات سوء استفاده بکنن که عقل میگه به احتمال خیلی زیاد اینطور خواهد شد، اونوقت چطور؟ وقتی شما خودتون رو خلع سلاح کردید و آزادی و امنیت حیطهء شخصی خودتون رو واگذار کردید تا در امان باشید، شاید روزی از اینکار پشیمون بشید.

ما باید متوجه باشیم که یکسری حقوق و تمهیدهایی هست که حکومتها برای ما تامین نمیکنن. یعنی انتظار نمیره اینکار رو بکنن. مثل اینکه شما انتظار داشته باشید یک غریبه خیلی برای ضایع نشدن حقوق شخصی شما دل بسوزونه. آیا اینکار رو میکنه، یا وظیفهء خود شماست که از حقوقتون و منافعتون دفاع کنید؟ کس دیگر اگر به حقوق شما تجاوز نکنه انتظار هم نمیره به فکر منافع و آزادی و حیطهء شخصی شما هم باشه.

همینطور درمورد هر حکومت و هویت دیگری مثل شرکتهای بزرگ نرم افزار و اینترنت هم همین تفکر منطقی و شرط احتیاط وجود داره. هیچوقت به هیچکس بیش از حد بصورت ساده لوحانه اعتماد نکنید. همه حتی سالم هم باشن میتونن بر اثر قدرت دچار فساد و انحراف یا اشتباه بشن، و حتی اگر نیت عمدی کاملی نداشته باشن طبیعی هست که دیگران به قدری که خود شما میتونید و وظیفه دارید به فکر حقوق و آزادی شما نباشن.

بنظر من با هر تمرکز بی دلیل قدرتی  باید مبارزه کرد. و ما هم باید قدرت مشروع در برابر قدرت دیگران داشته باشیم. من این نظر رو دارم که آدم نباید هیچوقت خودش رو خلع سلاح کنه درحالیکه دیگران اینکار رو نکردن و نباید سلاح به دست دیگران بده. نباید دیگران رو بدست خودمون بر خودمون حاکم کنیم و به اونها امتیاز و برتری بدیم.
بخاطر همینه که با نرم افزارهای انحصاری، SaaS، و انحصار مطلق شرکتهایی مثل مایکروسافت هم باید مخالفت کرد.
بنظر من کاربران رایانه این روزها خیلی ساده لوحانه با همه چیز برخورد میکنن.
مثلا همواره میشنویم که میگن ما به فلان شرکت اعتماد داریم و فلان سایت امنیت داره و غیره.
چطور حکومتها و کشورها در مقابل هم هستن اونوقت شرکتها و سایتهاشون قابل اعتماد هستن؟
حتی حکومتها با مردم خودشون هم در گیر و دار این نبرد قدرت و سلطه طلبی هستن، چه ایران و چه آمریکا، اونوقت شما فکر میکنید میشه به یک سایت و شرکت خارجی که حتی ما رو به رسمیت نمیشناسن اعتماد کرد؟
بنابراین این واقعیت ها دو طرفه هستن.
و کاربران و مردم عادی این وسط موندن. وسط درگیری میان حکومتها و کشورها و همچنین نبرد داخلی قدرت. ما خودمون باید کاری بکنیم. ولی باید عاقل باشیم و سعی کنیم از هیچ طرف پشت بام نیفتیم. نه به دامان بیگانه بریم و فکر کنیم اونا خیرخواه ما هستن یا به هیچ وجه به ما صدمه نخواهند زد، و نه اینکه بذاریم حکومتهای خودمون به بهانهء مقابله با تروریسم و براندازی و تبهکاری و فساد و جنایت و غیره قدرت مطلق رو بر ما بدست بیارن و حقوق ما در آزادی و حیطهء شخصی و گمنامی به ارزشی برابر هیچ گرفته بشه.
البته من از فعالیتهایی که برای جلوگیری از فساد و توطئه بر علیه این ملت و سلامت جامعهء اونها و نیز حکومت اونها صورت گرفته تقدیر میکنم و نمیگم ضرورت نداشته و چنین چیزهای خیالات و بزرگنمایی بوده. ولی چیزهایی هستن که اگر گرفته بشن عملا دیگه مشروعیت از بین میره و خطرات بزرگ دیگری بوجود میان. من دوست دارم آزادی داشته باشم تا هرطور میخوام فکر کنم، دربارهء هرچیزی میخوام با هرکس که میخوام تبادل نظر کنم، از علم و تعامل استفاده کنم و پیشرفت کنم و قدرتمند بشم. و خلاصه از ظرفیت های اینترنت جهانی و آزادی و مستقل و بدون مرز بودن اون حداکثر استفاده رو برای خودم ببرم. درست همونطور که همه قدرت رو دوست دارن و میخوان مال خودشون باشه. پس این مبارزه باید منصفانه و جوانمردانه باشه و همه فرصتهای برابری داشته باشن و هرکس با تلاش خودش و استفاده از فرصتها به چیزهایی که میخواد برسه. نه اینکه یک عده که حاکم هستن تعیین بکنن من به چه فرصتهایی دسترسی داشته باشم و به چه چیزهای دسترسی نداشته باشم و چطور حق دارم فکر کنم و چه نظری داشته باشم و با کی صحبت کنم و چی بگم و غیره.
آیا قوانین جرایم رایانه ای که تصویب شدن واقعا مورد قبول من بعنوان یک انسان آزاد هستن؟
شما چطور فکر میکنید؟

----------


## hghyami

> موافقم ...


من هم موافقم ولی‌ مشکل این هست اونی‌ که بلد نیست فکر میکنه  همه چیز اینجوری هست و این اتفاقت می‌افته اون وقت اگر این شخص پدر خانواده  باشه دیگه معلوم هست چی‌ میشه

----------


## genius_islamic

اوهوم سلام
راستش اگه کسی 24 را دیده باشه بعدش بیاد این روببینه میفهمه
توی 24 طرف با ماهواره وکلی ابزار های ناظامی رف را زیر نر دارند بعد اینجا طرف با گوگل ارتچ داره کار میکنه؟؟؟؟/ اصلا شدیدا خنده داره باید این سریال را کمدی میکردند

----------

